# Orchestrating a piano piece



## AndreasvanHaren

Hi,
I want to dive more into better orchestration and orchestrated one of my piano pieces. I would love to hear comments on it from people who did orchestration work them selfs.

Here are the links to the score and mp3. in the score, I included the piano version as well, so it's easy to see what I did with it.

pdf score: http://www.box.net/shared/ob6d4no4cw
mp3: http://www.box.net/shared/vwki84xcs4

Best wishes,
André


----------



## Gustav

just a question on your compositions:
Why do you change the time signature of the music so much?


----------



## AndreasvanHaren

Time signature change? Within one piece you mean? Where for example? Even i do thiis, it's mostly go create contrast.


----------



## Herzeleide

That was good, but I wouldn't have had the oboe doubled at the octave by the flute (or vice versa).


----------



## AndreasvanHaren

In 24-27 you mean? It's a tutti section. Why wouldn't you have done that?


----------



## Herzeleide

Well, I tend to think oboe and flute are rather disagreeable together (unless one is after a special effect). Especially at the octave, where the likelihood is that slight deviations in pitch from either player will become more apparent when they're playing bare octaves.


----------



## AndreasvanHaren

If I would put them as two solo instruments, I would not put them like this, you are right, because they don't blend. But as tutti, their function is more to give strength and volume.


----------



## Drowning_by_numbers

It really depends on what kind of sound you want, as it is a very distinctive one. I think it works here personally, giving weight to the sound. I recommend the book 'The Study of Orchestration: Samuel Adler' for future reference about things like these. But yeah it works


----------

